# once again I find baby fish in my shrimp tank LOL



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yep I just noticed in my newly setup CRS tank that I seem to have a couple of baby Killifish swimming around the bottom with the shrimps 

Ive figured out how they got there now....the same way the other two got into my planted tank. I took some floaters out of the 30 gallon tank where I keep 2 pairs of different Killifish. Golden Wonders and Fundalpanchax Garneri.

This time it looks like the Garneri laid the eggs and I happened to grab a piece of plant with the eggs on it, and they've hatched in my shrimp tank. 

Funny thing is the Golden Wonder babies stay up top along the surface of the tank (like the parents do) and the Garneri babies are crawling around the bottom of the tank like the Garneri do.

Soo it looks like Im going into the Killifish business now for 2013...wasn't planned that way but my fish have decided otherwise.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Well now Im just flabergasted....I just saw another 2 baby Golden Wonder killifish in my planted tank 

I now have 4 babies in this tank and at least 3 in the other one....they are showing up more and more now. Looks like I will have to set up the other tank for them as a growout tank.


----------

